
Multiscale Localism: Politics and Ethics Under Uncertainty [pdf] - andrenth
https://s3.amazonaws.com/academia.edu.documents/58826868/pol_clarity.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAIWOWYYGZ2Y53UL3A&Expires=1557581344&Signature=OYMMRUqEPbKjbF1DIy5IxiNXZIY%3D&response-content-disposition=attachment%3B%20filename%3DMultiscale_Localism_Politics_and_Ethics.pdf
======
nkurz
I get an "Access Denied" when I try to follow the link.

~~~
andrenth
Hmm it can be reached here:
[https://www.academia.edu/38433249/Multiscale_Localism_Politi...](https://www.academia.edu/38433249/Multiscale_Localism_Politics_and_Ethics_under_Uncertainty)

You might have to leave your email though. I thought the direct pdf link would
work.

